# Pants/Jacket



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

686 stuff is great and isn't super expensive


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> 686 stuff is great and isn't super expensive


QFT.

686 and Sessions FTW


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

ill give third thumbs up to 686 .. also I really like bonfires line this year .. they have all types of cuts and prices ranging from 99 - 249 on pants and 129-300ish on jackets


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the fast replies 

So I was checking out some 686 stuff like you guys recommended and saw a few things. Jacket wise I was looking at this, still pretty expensive but not AS bad 
686 Plexus Pinnacle 3-Ply Jacket - Men's from Dogfunk.com

For pants I was looking at these:
686 Smarty Complete 2.5-Ply Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com
and
686 Smarty Original Cargo Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com

Is the only difference in the pants the material and ratings? And one has ghetto slits, one doesn't. Not sure how big of a difference they would make.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

686, Foursquare, Special Blend, Analog... All makes nice jackets/pants. Some how i picked up 5 jackets from sierra, because they were so cheap! Anything above 15k waterproof rating is good enough. The average price for my 5 jackets were $65 each, they are all at least 15k waterproof rated...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

DC has some wicked gear...


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

I just picked these pants and jacket up.... Burton entourage jacket and burton cargo pants.. I got a black helmet and trying to figure if I should grab white or black goggles


----------



## _hungry (Sep 15, 2009)

paul07ss said:


> I just picked these pants and jacket up.... Burton entourage jacket and burton cargo pants.. I got a black helmet and trying to figure if I should grab white or black goggles


I think you need add some new color in your style 
p.s grey now in a fashion..


----------

